# Hygrophila sp.'Araguaia'



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone know about this plant?Its pretty rare and any info is really hard to find.I have been told it will grow emersed if I ever want to try.The thing is,its a very stiff plant,much unlike any other hygro sp.I have dealt with.

It has really pretty leaves,but unfortunately its a South American plant,not Asian.This means it will be traded as will my white clouds.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why trade it? If it looks good in your tank, keep it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, because I am wanting more of a biotope going.IDK,we will see how it grows on me.


----------

